# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλία για το ασυνείδητο

## newlife

ξέρει κανείς κανά βιβλίο να μιλάει για το ασυνείδητο?

----------


## 66psy

υπαρχουν παρα πολλα! 
παντως εδω στο epsychology εχει πολλα καλα!

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου newlife, διάβασε έργα του Φρόυντ, Γιουνγκ, Λακάν, έχουν γράψει και ερευνήσει πολύ για το ασυνείδητο.

----------


## Macgyver

Οπως πολυ σωστα λεει η αγαπητη breath , ο Φρουντ ασχοληθηκε πολυ , και εχω διαβασει ' το μηλο του Φρουντ και το ασυνειδητο του Νευτωνα ' , του Αριστειδη Μπαλτα , εκδοσεις εξαντας , το βρηκα αρκετα δυσνοητο ομως , ο Φρουντ ειναι ουτως η αλλεως δυσνοητος για τα δικα μου δεδομενα , ασυνειδητο ειναι , αντε βγαλε ακρη !! προτιμω και ειναι ευχαριστο στο διαβασμα ' η δυναμη του υποσυνειδητου ' , του Joseph Murfy , εκδοσεις διοπτρα , αλλα υποσυνειδητο ομως .

----------


## path

...................Γιουγκ

----------


## 66psy

o Γιουνγκ μετα ξεφευγει πολυ.. παει πολυ προς μυστικισμο-θρησκεια -ας το πω ετσι-.. προτιμω τον φρουντ.
αλλα αν θες για συλλογικο ασυνειδητο ο Γιουνκ ειναι σιγουρα προτιμοτερος!!
για ατομικο ειναι προτιμοτερος ο φρουντ..
και η κλειν ειναι καλη , αλλα δυσκολη.

----------


## newlife

ρε παιδιά διαβάζω φρόυντ και μου φαίνονται αρκετά δύσκολα αυτά που λέει.εσείς καταλαβαίνεται τι λέει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

''Η συνείδηση μοιάζει με συντριβάνι που παιχνιδίζει στον ήλιο και ξαναβυθίζεται στη μεγάλη υπόγεια δεξαμενή του υποσυνείδητου από όπου πηγάζει.''

αυτο προφανως αν το ακουσεις ετσι για πρωτη φορα θα σου φανει ακατανοητο σαφως θα πρεπει να διαβασεις βιβλια αν θες να καταλαβεις τι ενοει αν δε διαβασεις πως θα καταλαβεις...

----------


## 66psy

> ρε παιδιά διαβάζω φρόυντ και μου φαίνονται αρκετά δύσκολα αυτά που λέει.εσείς καταλαβαίνεται τι λέει?


υπαρχουν βιβλια που ειναι αρκετα δυσκολα, οποτε ισως να διαλεξες λαθος βιβλιο
δεν νομιζω δλδ οτι φταιει το θεμα που διαβαζεις, αλλα το βιβλιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ετσι εχω διαβασει βιβλια που κακιστα μεταφρασμενα κ παρ ολα αυτα ειχαν μεγαλο νοημα αν ειχες διαθεση να το προσπερασεις αυτο οπιος δε θελει να κανει κατι του φαινονται ολα δυσκολα. αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ασχολουνται περισσοτερο με το αν ειναι ομορφο το εξοφυλλο του βιβλιου κ οχι με οτι λεει

----------


## Delmem080319a

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Φρόυντ είναι δύσκολος, αλλά αν σε ενδιαφέρει το αντικείμενο και η μελέτη του ασυνειδήτου, δεν μπορείς να μην τον διαβάσεις. Είναι η βάση, πως να το κάνουμε, και όλοι οι μεταγενέστεροι θα κάνουν και αναφορές σε αυτόν, άρα πρέπει να έχεις τη γνώση, τους ορισμούς που έδωσε, αλλιώς δεν θα καταλαβαίνεις και τους πιο σύγχρονους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δυσκολο ειναι πραγματικα να θες να κανεις κατι.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> δυσκολο ειναι πραγματικα να θες να κανεις κατι.


Ναι σίγουρα, ο βαθμός δυσκολίας μειώνεται όσο περισσότερο θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι, να μάθουμε κάτι κλπ

----------


## newlife

> υπαρχουν βιβλια που ειναι αρκετα δυσκολα, οποτε ισως να διαλεξες λαθος βιβλιο
> δεν νομιζω δλδ οτι φταιει το θεμα που διαβαζεις, αλλα το βιβλιο.


βασικά έχω διαβάσει 5-6 βιβλία και μου φαίνονται όλα το ίδιο δύσκολα

----------


## newlife

βασικά αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου προτείνει 4-5 βιβλία απ' το βιβλιοπωλείο του σαιτ.

----------

